
Moving to Berlin as a Software Developer - ukrwoodeast
https://relocateme.eu/blog/reasons-to-relocate-to-berlin-for-work-as-a-software-engineer/?hackernews
======
rendall
For me, the European attitude toward family, work-life balance, commitment to
the physical and mental health of its populace, and commitment to building and
maintaining a middle-class, among others, are why I immigrated from New York
City to the Nordic region. If any of my fellow Americans want tips on how to
get out here, hit me up. Contact info in my portfolio.

~~~
Koshkin
But what's of the OP? And, do you absolutely have to speak German?

~~~
Tainnor
I know a number of developers in Berlin who speak little German. That said:

\- If you go outside of Berlin, it will be harder

\- Even in Berlin, sometimes your baker, cab driver, etc. might not have a
good command of English

\- dealing with authorities can be difficult (that one's even difficult if you
know German because of the excessive legalese)

Also, in the end, personally I think that if you want to live somewhere you
should learn the language because otherwise it's kind of a shame (unless you
don't plan to stay long). But you don't have to know it necessarily _before_
moving there, and plenty of people here just stick to their expat bubbles...

